# My new engineer for my 7/8ths Kauila



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Gosh Richard; 

Your figures are starting to look so real, that I expect them to speak to me. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

of all the gin joints, you gotta chose this one!


----------

